# IBM ThinkPad T42 won't boot



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought a re-furbished ThinkPad T42 last September (07) for my daughter to take to college. All of a sudden, when she turned it on, it would boot up to the password screen and cut off to a black screen. Upon rebooting, it would sometimes come back to the password screen and as she typed her password, the screen would click off to black again. Upon further reboot attempts, the black screen just stayed black. It is in that condition now. The little sideways "z" in a circle and battery lights are green and on. This problem happens whether the battery pack is in place or taken out and the unit is just plugged into the wall. I am NO computer wiz, so who ever replies should keep that in mind. Is there anything to be done for this? I spent $400 on it...Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

svieks said:


> I bought a re-furbished ThinkPad T42 last September (07) for my daughter to take to college. All of a sudden, when she turned it on, it would boot up to the password screen and cut off to a black screen. Upon rebooting, it would sometimes come back to the password screen and as she typed her password, the screen would click off to black again. Upon further reboot attempts, the black screen just stayed black. It is in that condition now. The little sideways "z" in a circle and battery lights are green and on. This problem happens whether the battery pack is in place or taken out and the unit is just plugged into the wall. I am NO computer wiz, so who ever replies should keep that in mind. Is there anything to be done for this? I spent $400 on it...Thanks!


hi svieks,

so currently you get a black screen right? hmmm. i need you to try these steps first...

1. remove battery and unplug AC adapter
2. press power ON button for 30 seconds or so (1 min is also good).
3. attach battery and plug in AC.
4. power ON as normal

post back whatever the result OK?


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

The battery light was amber, then the "z" in a circle light turned green and the battery light is still amber. It did not reboot. Still a black screen. Thanks


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

The battery light was amber, then the "z" in a circle light turned green and the battery light is still amber. It did not reboot. Still a black screen. Thanks

P.S.. I did everything you said to do, I held the on button down for 1 minute for extra luck?!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

svieks said:


> The battery light was amber, then the "z" in a circle light turned green and the battery light is still amber. It did not reboot. Still a black screen. Thanks
> 
> P.S.. I did everything you said to do, I held the on button down for 1 minute for extra luck?!


Ok then... hook up an external monitor and power ON the Thinkpad as normal... see if something shows up on the monitor (POST, logo, errors, BSOD, etc.).


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried that with the "little-bit-smarter-at-this-stuff guy" at work. Still a black screen. Even after CTL+ALT+DEL and pushing the on button it remained black.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

svieks said:


> I tried that with the "little-bit-smarter-at-this-stuff guy" at work. Still a black screen. Even after CTL+ALT+DEL and pushing the on button it remained black.


hmmm... blank screen whether on LCD or external monitor? not even a blinking cursor, or logo or any sign of POST?

Sorry but it could be the motherboard or the video card.


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope. You can hear the fan, like it's on, but a black screen


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

svieks said:


> Nope. You can hear the fan, like it's on, but a black screen


I guess that's it. big possibility that it is the video card.


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

Should that have gone so quickly? How much will that cost to fix? Any idea?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

svieks said:


> Should that have gone so quickly? How much will that cost to fix? Any idea?


Hmmm i believe T42s come with an integrated video card. I read in another forum that this may be fixed by a reflow (if video chip is not totally dead yet, but only loose or with cold solder).

Try to Google repair shops that do motherboard repair. They know what to do... also you can find these service providers in eBay. Search for 'Thinkpad motherboard repair'... it will bring up a few of these repair shops. They can give you the estimate...

Some say there is a temporary fix for this. Open your laptop and locate the video chip (probably under a heat spreader other then the CPU). Put a folded piece of paper or heat resistant plastic material thick enough to help press down the video chip to the board. I am just not sure if this is between the GPU (video chip) and heat spreader or the keyboard and heat spreader.


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, you've been very helpful! Have a good night.


----------



## PangaDanda (May 19, 2008)

Svieks

I have the exact same problem with my T42 since yesterday. How did u get your's fixed?? I would really appreciate your help if you could guide me please. Thanks.


----------



## svieks (Mar 27, 2008)

I ended up taking the laptop back to where I bought it. It is a refurbished unit from a place that does that sort of thing and resells the previously used units. They tested the mother board, video card and other internal parts on my unit. Nothing was wrong with them. It was a problem with the screen display. They switched out my hardware and put it into another unit because it was still under the 90 day warranty. Other than that, I have no idea what the actual problem was. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I am totally a superficial user/working on the outside of the unit only, as a graphic designer, not the guts...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi svieks,

thanks for the update. it is good to know you got it fixed.


----------



## dsnrajus (Jun 28, 2008)

I Have The Same Problem With. The Screen Doesnt Come. But If I Hold The Laptop In Air With One Hald Holding The Left Corner And Power It On. It Boots Up. Can You Tell Me Where Did You Look At Those Forums For The Temporary Repair. Thanks


----------



## thathguy (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the same problem. I bought a refurb from a shop that had a bad video card and could not buy a warranty since the monitor was starting to get fuzzy when i got it and i got a discount for it ( i know it was a bad decision to purchase a comp with signs of decay in the first place but i just wanted to buy a computer that allowed me to check my email and browse a couple of links and didn't want to pay a lot). Right when the warranty ended my computer went down permanantly. Thirty days or so. I have paid them to diagnose it, and they told me it was a bad video card. Now I am going to get charged 90 for a new motherboard and additional labor on a computer that i only paid 200 for. I am going to buy a used non-working t42 and have them switch out the motherboard for that. Is this a bad idea, is this possible?


----------

